# Horn tootin'



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

On about 8 or 10 occasions during the 1200 miles on my '05 while driving along the horn would very briefly sound (as if you had bumped the steering wheel- which didn't happen in these cases). First time it happened, I thought might be some fancy feature serving some purpose that I hadn't learned about but the owner's manual quickly discounted that.

Maybe an intermitant short in the horn circuit? The horn pad on the steering wheel is definately not oversensitive. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh My God, I cannot believe it. This has been happening to me too. I have an '04 Goat and it was wierd because it happened to me in almost exactly the same place in the same underpass.
It is HOT here and humid in NY. I am going to see if it continues to happen come the fall and winter. If so, I am going to ask the service dept.

Keep me posted if you find anything out.

:cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

*Beep!*

I have had this happen myself, and I think it's some kind of stray radio signal at or very near to the frequency that the alarm/locking transmitter uses.

Are your goats set to chirp the horn on lock/unlock?


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

They were and I have turned them off. Not sure that it has happened since. I will keep you posted. Good thought though.....

:cheers


----------

